# Parcel forwarding from Spain to UK



## Daniaals (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi there, I am in the UK and wanted to do some shopping online with a website shipping only in Spain.
I am in need of a Spanish address and someone to send the parcel to me to the UK, obviously I would pay you on top of the courier charges (potentially earning extra income) In the past i have tried Spain Box however I and many others have been through countless problems with them.

I was thinking I could pay someone the total sum through Paypal. 
This Including: 
the website order + courier charge to UK + Price the parcel forwarder (you) is charging for doing the job. 

Anyone in Spain could start a business with this! if everything runs smoothly then i will continue to use you and also recommend you to others here in the UK. If you are interested do let me know


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Daniaals said:


> Hi there, I am in the UK and wanted to do some shopping online with a website shipping only in Spain.
> I am in need of a Spanish address and someone to send the parcel to me to the UK, obviously I would pay you on top of the courier charges (potentially earning extra income) In the past i have tried Spain Box however I and many others have been through countless problems with them.
> 
> I was thinking I could pay someone the total sum through Paypal.
> ...


There are countless 'mailbox' type places all over Spain which receive mail. Try contacting some of them to see if they will forward mail to the UK.

In fact I think this company does https://www.mbe.es/es


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

You could try Rawhideremovals on the Costa Blanca. Search it on Google, they do it the other way round - We've just used them and they provide a great service. You would need to ask if they do (or can) operate in the opposite direction. 

For UK>>>SAPIN it's 10% of the invoice(s) of the items.


----------



## LeonardoBaroni (Jun 7, 2019)

I use Pluribox when I need to do some shopping in Spain. I am in Italy, but they also deliver in the UK, and they offer a good price shipping and their forwarding fee is reasonable. They always sent my items quickly to me and I never had any problem with them. I think it could be a good option for you.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiaxica said:


> There are countless 'mailbox' type places all over Spain which receive mail. Try contacting some of them to see if they will forward mail to the UK.
> 
> In fact I think this company does https://www.mbe.es/es


I just checked them and the nearest to me are Granada (90km) or Córdoba (105km)


----------

